# Flounder Gigs for Sale



## halo1

Posting this for a friend of mine...He makes great gigs..These are Cosson Gigs.

Stainless Steel, $40 for a 4 or 5 prong, $30 for a three prong, and can put cobalt tips on them for and extra $20..email [email protected] or pm me if needed. Great Gigs!!


----------



## AAR

Nice!


----------



## Night Wing

They do look nice. Just curious. Do you know what grade of stainless they are made from?


----------



## flounderslayerman

Clone of a BnM.


----------



## johnboatjosh

Halo- check your pm's


----------



## halo1

Jim has a bunch more Gigs for sale !! I bought 2 off him yesterday and I have yet to see a better made gig. Give him a call or pm me to buy one


----------



## backcountryfisher

I just happened to notice this thread and can tell you that I got my Jim Cosson gig 17 years ago and it looks exactly like it did the day I got it, it will not rust. He has been making these for as long as I can remember and I know lots of people that have these. I have killed tons of fish with it, this will be the last gig you ever need to buy. On top of that, Jim is a great guy.


----------



## flukedaddy

I want one or two. Do they ever make it to P'cola area.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Thank's for the comment, My motto is to try and do my best at what I do, I hate cheap made things that don't last ! so over the past 20 & years that I have been making them , I've tried to improve them and keep the cost reasonable. I am making a very large gig for Sheeps head now and will be offering a pure Titanium gig head soon. I personally made me a Titanium gig and have had it for years, its just expensive material and most don't want to pay for the extra. Well I ant no one to brag my gigs, so I really appreciate you making the post ! let me know if you ever have any trouble out of my gigs, I'll stand behind them and make them good !


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Jim's a first class guy. His gigs are bar none the best there is. I have been using a couple of his on my boat for close to 15 years and never had a problem with them. Matter of fact my fishing partner and I bought about 8 more from him a couple months back, and as he said, he stands behind his work, on the odd chance that you should have a problem.


----------



## Night Shift

*Ditto*

I use this gig head, mounted on one of the poles that five prongs makes. Ultimate combo, would use nothing else. Zero complaints. Best combo there is. Period..


----------



## johnnyreb

*Ditto*

I agree,, a cosson gig is the best built and most dependable ya will find,and if ya have any problems he will make it good and make sure ya don't miss any time or use,i would match it up against a BnM for quality any time ,and you could not find a better guy to deal with. If ya ever get a chance go over and see his grill,you will love it,,,its a stem train.


----------



## halo1

Talked with Jim a few days ago.. He will be making some Titanium gigs here soon.. So if you want one,pm cosson-gigs to buy one.. He also has about 15 SS's left.

and I did have a chance to check out a BnM gig over in Destin the other day..The quality doesn't even compare to Cosson Gigs


----------



## bowdiddly

I went by Jim's this week and picked up two stainless 5 prong. One 5" wide and one 6" wide. They look awsome and I can not wait to give them a try. 
He know's his metals.

Thanks Jim. I will let you know how well they work.


----------



## overkill

I killed some Sheeps with my new Cosson gig Monday night. 

It is awesome. Truly, the best built gig that I've ever seen. Also got a flounder but it was amazing on the Sheephead.


----------



## kiefersdad

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Thank's for the comment, My motto is to try and do my best at what I do, I hate cheap made things that don't last ! so over the past 20 & years that I have been making them , I've tried to improve them and keep the cost reasonable. I am making a very large gig for Sheeps head now and will be offering a pure Titanium gig head soon. I personally made me a Titanium gig and have had it for years, its just expensive material and most don't want to pay for the extra. Well I ant no one to brag my gigs, so I really appreciate you making the post ! let me know if you ever have any trouble out of my gigs, I'll stand behind them and make them good !


Where can I buy one of those gigs? [email protected] 850 623 9296 Mike


----------



## stealthy

*gigs*

These gigs look very nice. W:thumbup:e also make our own as the black iron gigs seem to be quickly going out of style. Nice workmanship on those!


----------



## Alligator

Great Gigs, And you will not find a nicer guy to deal with. In the very unlikely event something fails, he will bind over backwards to fix it.


----------



## DSGMAN

Jim,

Please give me a call I need two for this weekend. 850-five seven 2 - 39eight9

Thanks


----------



## halo1

Give Jim a call if you want a gig 635-1826 .. Best gig you will ever buy !!


----------



## DSGMAN

Spoke to Jim this morning (SUPER nice guy) I ordered 3 - titanium 4 prong Gigs. Cant wait to get um.


----------



## Night Shift

I know the boutwell bamboo gig handles are available in Pensacola. I believe they will be available in Foley, as soon as Thursday, for those of you that are not over in florida. Will find out for sure tomorrow afternoon, and post an update.


----------



## halo1

where are they avaliable at ?? what kinda price ? Thanks !


----------



## DSGMAN

Got mine at outcast 16.99


----------



## Night Shift

Bluewater Ships Store, Foley Hwy 59 Kinda across from Old Time Pottery


----------



## halo1

Hey, spoke with Jim he has several 3,4,5 prong gigs ready to go so pm Jim or give him a call because they will be gone.


----------



## PurpleNGold

Does he have any around Baldwin County that I can buy?


----------



## Night Shift

He mails em to you. Gig po 'll es are available at j&m tackle.


----------



## Night Shift

Dammit. Auto correct drives me nuts.
. Gig poles. 
Jim is quick to mail gig heads out.


----------



## PurpleNGold

K thanks night shift


----------



## CatCrusher

PurpleNGold said:


> Does he have any around Baldwin County that I can buy?


They have few of his gig heads at brunsons in foley.


----------



## drifterfisher

I have two of his gigs. Dam fine metal work. One is titanium the other SS. The TI has barbs like most gigs, the SS has rings kinda like a christmas tree. I prefer the barbs, cause the rings hold TO well. I have several broken coolers to prove it.


----------



## Darren1765

How much for a five prong titanium gig with a handle? Or if they are not available preassembled how much for the gig? :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Darren1765 said:


> How much for a five prong titanium gig with a handle? Or if they are not available preassembled how much for the gig? :thumbsup:


PM Cosson Gigs on here.


----------

